# Newbie Help Please



## Ricriley (Jan 3, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I just received a Gaggia classic from eBay. The item said that it has just been serviced and was 'as good as new'.

When I got this I'm not so sure of its condition, and being a novice I hope you can help me out.

I let the machine warm up for 20 minutes then I ran water straight from the group in to a glass to see how hot the water was. Using a meat thermometer the water was just below the 80 degrees mark. I don't think this is hot enough is it?

Also when I flick the switch for the steam I seem to get a very slow leak through the group head. The steam wand leaks a little also. Is this normal?

Should the steam wand work even if the steam button isn't switched? Because it seems to.

I paid £88 delivered for this and was assured it was 'as good a new' and just serviced.

Should I send it back or is this fairly normal?

Thanks,

Ric


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

The temp reading is probably about right. The water loses heat very quickly. Wouldn't worry about that at the moment.

Sounds like the solenoid needs cleaning and that's why you're getting a leak from the group when at steam temperature. The steam wand will give some water when not at steam temp, and will give continuous water if the pump is running when you open the steam valve.

Your machine probably hasn't been fully serviced but wouldn't be hard to clean up your solenoid. There's a guide on this forum somewhere actually.

Hope that helps a bit!

Michael

Fun in a Cup Coffee Training


----------



## chewy (Jan 16, 2013)

I used this guide:

http://reedsmeals.blogspot.co.uk/2011/04/overhaul-of-gaggia-classic-espresso.html

It is a bit fiddly as you have to get the boiler out.


----------



## Ricriley (Jan 3, 2013)

Cheers Michael,

I don't really want to package this up and send it back but as long as I can make it work at a relatively low cost I don't mind.


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Shouldn't actually cost you anything if you fancy taking it apart yourself! Hopefully a clean up will do!

Michael

Fun in a Cup Coffee Training


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

If the steam is not selected and you open steam valve you will get hot water out. (well you do on my brand new classic)


----------



## Ricriley (Jan 3, 2013)

Another quick question, your all so very helpful!

The steam valve is a little bent so when I turn it 180 degrees it gets a little stuck.

Would it be wise to bend this back?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

This is the problem in buying 'sight unseen'. Most eBayers are honest but some aren't and some don't have a clue. I sold a Classic on eBay before Christmas. It had been properly maintained, ie, descaled regularly. Yours shouldn't leak through the group head when steam is switched on. It sounds as if it is scaled up and the solenoid may be bunged up. You could try descaling it but I would advise returning the item as 'not as described'. It certainly isn't good as new given the faults you've listed. Also, the temp seems way off indicative of a boiler that's not working properly. Did you pay by PayPal? If so, you're covered in the event of a dispute with the seller. First off, contact the seller and tell the the item isn't as described. Don't take any offer of part refund - not worth it. If you Google Classics, you may find some amazing bargains - down to around £130 or less - check Gaggia forum for the thread.


----------



## Ricriley (Jan 3, 2013)

I did buy through PayPal so I should be covered.

Would I have to send the machine back at my own expense?


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

By law you can return anything you buy online, you would have to pay [postage] to return it, but the product and original postage cost should be refunded.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Probably, but are you reassured that you won't be shelling out money to get it up to spec. If the boiler goes, I think your looking at £60+ for a new one. Price of a new Classic is £179 at the moment.


----------



## Ricriley (Jan 3, 2013)

The seller has been excellent and offered me a full refund plus and extra 20% for my trouble. Cant say fairer than that. I guess I learnt my lesson. Amazon it is.


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

What temp should the water from the group head be?


----------



## chrisalmond (Jan 18, 2013)

£88 pounds is not a bad price for a classic from the research I have done. You could turn it into a positive and keep the machine and do the repair yourself, and at the same time MOD it, whilst it is apart install a PID, adjust the OPV and fit a new steam wand. I think you may end up doing it in the end any way.


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

Hard to say, thermal dynamics has a big part to play, so it's very hard to measure. You want it around 90c, if you are measuring it in an insulated vessel you would expect to read about 80c


----------



## Ricriley (Jan 3, 2013)

I read on this guide that it should be 89 degrees:

http://www.coffeecrew.com/learning/255-gaggia-classic-step-by-step


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

seeq said:


> Hard to say, thermal dynamics has a big part to play, so it's very hard to measure. You want it around 90c, if you are measuring it in an insulated vessel you would expect to read about 80c


Hmm I ran a 20 sec blast into my cold uninsulated milk jug with my milk thermometer and the temp dropped very quickly but wasnt much above 70.... hmmmmmmmm a better way to test?


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

Search for the styrofoam cup method. But I'd say your reading is probably not far off correct, in something in insulated it will drop very quick, especially a metal jug


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

RicRiley, you are probably better off buying new if you don't have much experience. At least with a new one, you've got a warranty to fall back on and Amazon are pretty reliable.


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

The Systemic Kid said:


> RicRiley, you are probably better off buying new if you don't have much experience. At least with a new one, you've got a warranty to fall back on and Amazon are pretty reliable.


I bought from http://www.hartsofstur.com/acatalog/Gaggia_Classic.html top service and free gif tis great! 2 le crueset expresso mugs which retail for £6-8 each and a tin of Illy ground £4-6...


----------



## Padder (Dec 14, 2012)

I's bide your time and wait for the amazon returns to drop in price again.


----------

